# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  Way outside of Balmorra

## Freefall552

I have found a way to get outside of Markaran Plains in Balmorra.

----------


## Linken91

You must be proud of your accomplishment!

----------


## gurluas

Very interesting, thanks for this!

----------

